# 12 Weeks to get lean



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

So that time of the year has come to get lean again and the 12 weeks transformation challenge hopefully will keep me motivated 

Been bulking last 3 months eating everything I fancy ..put a fair bit of mass and fat but looking bigger than last year so is all good...

Plan is to be dropping calories by the week starting at 3000cals today

Training 4 days split

TEST E 500mg week

TREN A 300mg week

Clen and t3 all Geneza


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

In lad


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Where are your legs?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

In too mate


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

In for the ride.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

mrwright said:


> Where are your legs?


 With yours ****er


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> So that time of the year has come to get lean again and the 12 weeks transformation challenge hopefully will keep me motivated
> 
> Been bulking last 3 months eating everything I fancy ..put a fair bit of mass and fat but looking bigger than last year so is all good...
> 
> ...


 you running same cycle as vegmusclez cos you seen how well its working for him. :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

In

I'll be running similar for my bulk......500 test/400 tren for 8 weeks


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

ILLBehaviour said:


> you running same cycle as vegmusclez cos you seen how well its working for him. :lol:


 I made that cycle for me

He's just using it without results so far lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> I made that cycle for me
> 
> He's just using it without results so far lol


 Must be bunk gear lol


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Must be bunk gear lol


 Is the chicken making him sick lol

He just told me that 

And the lack of training mate...I'm training like a beast :thumb


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> Is the chicken making him sick lol
> 
> He just told me that
> 
> And the lack of training mate...I'm training like a beast :thumb


 He's a little poof lol

No doubt you are mate :beer:


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

FelonE said:


> He's a little poof lol
> 
> No doubt you are too mate :beer:


 Harsh! But true..?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

It's nice just to be back on Tren LOL


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> It's nice just to be back on Tren LOL


 Joder las drogas, where's the food porn?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

superpube said:


> Joder las drogas, where's the food porn?


 / on a diet it won't be funny :thumb


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

what height are you:?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

UlsterRugby said:


> what height are you:?


 6ft mate


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> 6ft mate


 Metric, amigo, metric!


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Goranchero said:


> Metric, amigo, metric!


 They will need a fu**ing calculator lol

183cm = 6ft


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> They will need a fu**ing calculator lol
> 
> 183cm = 6ft


 Interesting how height is in feet and inches, weight in stones and pounds, yet they track their lifts in kilograms.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

So I been slacking on my journal as I been busy with work and bitches 

I start to see tren results after 10 days so motivation is kicking in

2500 calories most days and low carbs so I can eat more food

Tuesday's I did shoulders and Triceps


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

So Tuesday's session was

TRAPS
CABLE SHRUGS X 80KG
BARBELL SRUGHS X 70KG
DUMBBELL SRUGS X 30KG


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

And

SHOULDERS
REAR RISES X 26KG
SIDE LATERALS X 14KG
FRONT RISES X 14KG
W UPRIGHT ROW X 45KG
PRESS MACHINE 60KG
CABLE WORK TO FAILURE


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

superpube said:


> Joder las drogas, where's the food porn?


 Got a menu tasting today..

I'll upload some tonight mate :thumb


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

And back today

BACK
PULL UPS
ROPE ROWS X 40KG
BARBEL ROW X 65 KG
WIDE GRIP PULLDOWNSX 110 KG
CLOSE GRIP PULLDOWNS X 75KG
MACHINE ROW X 75KG
ONE ARM ROWS X 30KG


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

How many reps/series do you do for each exercise?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Goranchero said:


> How many reps/series do you do for each exercise?


 4x12

First two lighter at 70% of max weight

Going always for 12...if reached weight is going up


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Some good food I enjoyed tonight

Beef and watermelon starter

Truflee eggs and asparagus

And a mackerel


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

And mains

1 one is pork scallope

2 one Beef fillet And oysters

3 one see bream

4 one gnocchi

5 one Lamb

6 one salmon langostine

Y


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

No desserts?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Goranchero said:


> No desserts?


 Of course...but I was busy

Final tasting next Tuesday's I'll get better pictures then..and desserts for you I'm on diet mate can't go for pastry :thumb


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Of course...but I was busy
> 
> Final tasting next Tuesday's I'll get better pictures then..and desserts for you I'm on diet mate can't go for pastry :thumb


 You can always take the dark path of keto diet... raw cacao mass, mascarpone, whipped cream and gelatine... sweetener to taste.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Goranchero said:


> You can always take the dark path of keto diet... raw cacao mass, mascarpone, whipped cream and gelatine... sweetener to taste.


 Tiramisu everyday nice 

Can't be bother to count calories... too hard with my job mate

I just hope drugs will do the hard work for me :thumb


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> And mains
> 
> 1 one is pork scallope
> 
> ...


 WOW.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

LEGS done just now
CALVES PRESES 100kg
LEGS PRESES 140kg
LEGS EXTENSION 55kg
HACK SQUAT 50kg
LEG MACHINE 80kg
CALVES RISES 70kg
LUNGES 40kg

Now I need good food


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> And mains
> 
> 1 one is pork scallope
> 
> ...


 Marry me

I'll let you do bum sex every night


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

superpube said:


> Marry me
> 
> I'll let you do bum sex every night


 Tbf , that's a given regardless with you isn't it


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

superpube said:


> Marry me
> 
> I'll let you do bum sex every night


 I like it really rough mate


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

What's your goal weight by the end of this cut? Curious.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> What's your goal weight by the end of this cut? Curious.


 10% body fat


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

Sorry being late mate

so fu**ing busy

good luck

Best S


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

Your food looks amazing fella

I could easily hit 12 meals a day if they comes like that

Best S


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Sebbek said:


> Your food looks amazing fella
> 
> I could easily hit 12 meals a day if they comes like that
> 
> Best S


 Easy to bulk up for me mate

fu**ing hard to diet lol


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Is the chicken making him sick lol
> 
> He just told me that
> 
> And the lack of training mate...I'm training like a beast :thumb


 Did you help him with diet and training aswell or just the cycle?

Looks like he's gone AWOL anyway lol


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Did you help him with diet and training aswell or just the cycle?
> 
> Looks like he's gone AWOL anyway lol


 I make his diet too... Hard work man he dosent like anything

Training is fu**ing useless as I can't Isee him

He's got my phone number as I try to help him... But He ask the most random questions that got nothing to do of what we talk about it

Guy doesn't have it on him after years of gym mate


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

thecoms said:


> Tbf , that's a given regardless with you isn't it


 I see we've met..


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

94 kg this morning...4 kg lost first 2 weeks...everything getting tighter.

Will post pictures tonight after Training chest.


----------



## growth (Jul 5, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Some good food I enjoyed tonight
> 
> Beef and watermelon starter
> 
> ...


 BROTHER this not a food....is a food example.The white colour in the plates should be disappear. If i go that roote i will ate 200 pounds every meal


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm cramping like and old man...

Need some taurine asap..

I love my new veins


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

2 weeks in


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

CHEST AND TRICEPS

Done today as I fall asleep yesterday  
INCLINE DB PRESS 30kg
FLAT DB PRESS 30kg
INCLINE FLYS 20kg
CABLE CROOSOVERS 18kg
MACHINE 1 70kg
MACHINE 2 82kg

TRICEPS
V PUSHDOWNS x 40KG
ONE ARM PUSHDOWNS X 12KG
SKULLCRUSHERS X 30KG
DIPS CLOSE ARMS TO FAILURE
ONE ARM TRICEPS EXTENTIONS X 14KG


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Looking good mate


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> CHEST AND TRICEPS
> 
> Done today as I fall asleep yesterday
> INCLINE DB PRESS 30kg
> ...


 What's machine 1 and 2 then :lol:

Looking great btw


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> What's machine 1 and 2 then :lol:
> 
> Looking great btw


 One is incline press

Other Pec deck

I like to finish with machines as I'm to tired to move any weight lol


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Pork belly Asian slaw with crispy shallots Was lovely :thumb


----------



## AlphaIg (Mar 9, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> Pork belly Asian slaw with crispy shallots Was lovely :thumb
> 
> View attachment 122745


 man, urs food looks amazing :thumbup1:

good progress!


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

LEGS Done today
CALVES PRESES 100kg
LEGS PRESES 140kg
LEGS EXTENSION 55kg
HACK SQUAT 50kg
LEG MACHINE 80kg
CALVES RISES 70kg
LUNGES 20k

Now I got to work and eat more


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Looking good mate.

Food is decent as always too


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> LEGS Done today
> CALVES PRESES 100kg
> LEGS PRESES 140kg
> LEGS EXTENSION 55kg
> ...


 No hamstring isolation? Or is that what you mean by LEG MACHINE?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

superpube said:


> No hamstring isolation? Or is that what you mean by LEG MACHINE?


 Hack squat and leg machine for that

I focus more on quads.. calves and glutes


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Hack squat and leg machine for that
> 
> I focus more on quads.. calves and glutes


 Girls only want to see biceps and abs anyway, training legs is only good for impressing men


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Flat like a pancake after 4 days no carbs... Chest biceps today


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

My gear is working @vegmusclez :thumb

4 weeks in and 4 kg down


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Thats because you gave him used oil from your kitchens deep fryer.  Probably had bits of potato chips floating inside.

Justice4vegmusclez! He will be vindicated.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Goranchero said:


> Thats because you gave him used oil from your kitchens deep fryer.  Probably had bits of potato chips floating inside.
> 
> Justice4vegmusclez! He will be vindicated.


 Hahaha

Probably he cooks with it...LOL

Geneza is good gear.... is his training that is shit 

2000calories a day for 4 weeks and didn't lost weight...wtf ?


----------



## JB131 (Aug 23, 2014)

Inspiring stuff. Definitely worth following.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Hahaha
> 
> Probably he cooks with it...LOL
> 
> ...


 Well, whenever I cut, I gain weight, and when I binge on grill and eat... excessively, I miraculously lose weight. Go figure.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Goranchero said:


> Well, whenever I cut, I gain weight, and when I binge on grill and eat... excessively, I miraculously lose weight. Go figure.


 You need some tren on you mate 

I fu**ing hate diets. ..I'm still eating s**t lol


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> You need some tren on you mate
> 
> I fu**ing hate diets. ..I'm still eating s**t lol


 Even worse, I cut on gear and I gain weight. 

Will see how the next round goes, stocked up on prohormones and next cycle should coincide with 75th anniversary of Axis invasion of Yugoslavia. Them fat cells won't know what hit them.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Spring lamb rump

Grilled asparagus

Enoky mushrooms

Redcurrant jus


----------



## Chris Pembs (Mar 27, 2016)

You look amazing buddy!

And the food, WOW where in the hell is that coming from?


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Chris Pembs said:


> You look amazing buddy!
> 
> And the food, WOW where in the hell is that coming from?


 He's a chef lol


----------



## Chris Pembs (Mar 27, 2016)

ahhhhhhhhh I see, amazing chef from the looks of it!


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

zyphy said:


> He's a chef lol


 Head chef :thumb


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Getting that ripped look, looking great buddy :thumbup1:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Smashing it my brother. Looking good.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Head chef :thumb


 that's what's my Mrs calls me

@MissMartinez


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> that's what's my Mrs calls me
> 
> @MissMartinez


 Thsts what all my bitches call me...


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Thsts what all my bitches call me...


 @Drogon can you confirm??


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> @Drogon can you confirm??


 He's Too small mate...don't think he can handle it


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> Lol! You can't resist :lol:


 his name is to easy to remember

I'm sure he will chime in once he has popped another hole in his size 20 waisted belt.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Heavyassweights said:


> his name is to easy to remember
> 
> I'm sure he will chime in once he has popped another hole in his size 20 waisted belt.


 Speaking a it and mentioning me non-stop seems to satisfy your needs, can give you nudes for £50 if you really want...


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Drogon said:


> Speaking a it and mentioning me non-stop seems to satisfy your needs, can give you nudes for £50 if you really want...


 He's missing HDU and melkerman...

It's your turn now mate

He's got an obsession for young boys lol


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Drogon said:


> Speaking a it and mentioning me non-stop seems to satisfy your needs, can give you nudes for £50 if you really want...


 45 and you include your fella in the pics?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Good progress considering your using bunk gear mate! Keep it up.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Heavyassweights said:


> 45 and you include your fella in the pics?


 If the idea that I'm that way inclined is doing it for you...sure I can sort something out


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> Good progress considering your using bunk gear mate! Keep it up.


 But I go to gym sometimes or maybe is genetics

LOL


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> But I go to gym sometimes or maybe is genetics
> 
> LOL


 Maybe it's all that vegan chicken? 

I have no idea what the f**k he did, I have managed to recomp slightly on a fu**ing 150 cruise dose in a month on GVT LOL, let alone the fact I am eating like s**t, not even lifting heavy at the moment either. Some people just fu**ing shock me.

I bet he comes on here to stalk you..........

Edit: Can confirm, he was on here yesterday.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> Maybe it's all that vegan chicken?
> 
> I have no idea what the f**k he did, I have managed to recomp slightly on a fu**ing 150 cruise dose in a month on GVT LOL, let alone the fact I am eating like s**t, not even lifting heavy at the moment either. Some people just fu**ing shock me.
> 
> ...


 He's full of s**t literally


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

I need tren in my life :lol:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> I need tren in my life :lol:


 Why no? No as bad as some say...


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Why no? No as bad as some say...


 Probably would be just a waste of gear where I'm at now and the misses wants another kid first lol


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Probably would be just a waste of gear where I'm at now and the misses wants another kid first lol


 Will get you shredded

And a sexual predator lol


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I been on the piss since last week...

No training eat s**t food and can't remember much...But I'm still going to make it :thumb


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I must fell good because the girls all want to grab me :whistling:


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> I must fell good because the boys all want to grab me :whistling:
> 
> View attachment 125295


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> superpube said:
> 
> 
> > I must feel good because superpube wants to grab me. :whistling:
> ...


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> I must fell good because the girls all want to grab me :whistling:
> 
> View attachment 125295


 Looking awesome!!


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

sen said:


> Looking awesome!!


 Nearly as good as you last year :thumb

But I'm taking my time mate Tren and coke don't mix well together


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> Nearly as good as you last year :thumb
> 
> But I'm taking my time mate Tren and coke don't mix well together


 No mate, you got size and shred there. I looked too thin. Didn't know you had a journal. Really impressive.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I do but can't be bother to write or count every fu**ing thing 

I must enjoy what I do to stick to it ... :thumb

And on gear we get results regardless of bad diet

trtforever


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> I do but can't be bother to write or count every fu**ing thing
> 
> I must enjoy what I do to stick to it ... :thumb
> 
> ...


 It's nice to see someone actually admit this for a change. I'll eat anything on gear and it seems to work....


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> It's nice to see someone actually admit this for a change. I'll eat anything on gear and it seems to work....


 Some weeks I don't even lift :whistling:


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Some weeks I don't even lift :whistling:


 Probably don't lift at all, after all, the steroids do all the work anyway..... :lol:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> Probably don't lift at all, after all, the steroids do all the work anyway..... :lol:


 f**k being natty again :lol:


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> f**k being natty again :lol:


 I came to that conclusion at the start of the year. No point. 

I used to PCT, fu**ing nightmare, never again. Lol


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> I came to that conclusion at the start of the year. No point.
> 
> I used to PCT, fu**ing nightmare, never again. Lol


 No point at my age :whistling:

I'm the biggest mothe****er in the kitchen lol


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> No point at my age :whistling:
> 
> I'm the biggest mothe****er in the kitchen lol


 There is a point to at mine but still...... f**k doing that again. It costs f**k all anyway.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Better breakfast than the fu**ing Queen if England :whistling:

@superpube @Goranchero

Roasted salmon onions tomatoes eggs

Black truffles evo and parmegiano


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

Frandeman said:


> Better breakfast than the fu**ing Queen if England :whistling:
> 
> @superpube @Goranchero
> 
> ...


 That looks awesome man.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Better breakfast than the fu**ing Queen if England :whistling:
> 
> @superpube @Goranchero
> 
> ...


 I want that


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> I must fell good because the girls all want to grab me :whistling:
> 
> View attachment 125295


 22%


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Better breakfast than the fu**ing Queen if England :whistling:
> 
> @superpube @Goranchero
> 
> ...


 Where's the rest?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

So 1 week to go

Tren is a lovely drug I eat what I want and I'm getting leaner   

@vegmusclez I got good chicken mate


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> So 1 week to go
> 
> Tren is a lovely drug I eat what I want and I'm getting leaner
> 
> ...


 Looking awesome

did you finally push the chit out in the last pic?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

No yet....that would be on Sunday :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I nearly forgot

This was my birthday present 

View attachment VID-20160517-WA0002.mp4


----------



## CandleLitDesert (Mar 8, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> I nearly forgot
> 
> This was my birthday present
> 
> View attachment 126641


 Damnnnnn


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

CandleLitDesert said:


> Damnnnnn


 Can you see it??? She's hot isn't she ? :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## CandleLitDesert (Mar 8, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Can you see it??? She's hot isn't she ? :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


 So hot, those legs!

Did she get the chefs special sauce


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

CandleLitDesert said:


> So hot, those legs!
> 
> Did she get the chefs special sauce


 Of course and breaksfast

Massive fake tits too LOL


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Leaner by the day 

View attachment DSC_0389.JPG


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Leaner by the day
> 
> View attachment 127490


 Your face is in your avi, why is this scribbled out? lol


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> Your face is in your avi, why is this scribbled out? lol


 My eyes are f**ked from last night :thumb


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> My eyes are f**ked from last night :thumb


 LOL

Paper bag next time for laughs. :thumb


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> LOL
> 
> Paper bag next time for laughs. :thumb


 Or a clown mask :lol:


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Or a clown mask :lol:


 I would pay good money to see that.......


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> I would pay good money to see that.......


 Do it for free for you


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Do it for free for you [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.1/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_biggrin.png&key=3d9b813e9a87eeafe9eb5315811d63098fc9b7e078435d33be7c3389b539a069[/IMG]


 BIG FREAKY FRAN. lol


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> BIG FREAKY FRAN. lol


 He was dumb before taking gear


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

Frandeman said:


> Better breakfast than the fu**ing Queen if England :whistling:
> 
> @superpube @Goranchero
> 
> ...


 Viva la madre que te parió!! Gourmet style!


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

This is my cardio regiment

Twice a day :whistling:

View attachment VID_20160528_163517.3gp


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Sushi night


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Sushi night
> 
> View attachment 127533


 Where's the sashimi toro? Amateur.......


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> Why can't I see these videos :angry:
> 
> also, what do u use the hula hoops for?


 You need to see that video then


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

Mate you look good for an old bloke :thumb Especially as your natty with all that bunk gear you been jabbing :thumb .

Your food looks lovely - but do you ever just think sod it and have a bacon sandwich? I might pm you asking where you work as I fancy taking my girl to a nice place and it would be good to see some in the flesh. But I will need you to serve the good topless if i do.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> Where's the sashimi toro? Amateur.......


 Im the fu**ing toro lol

Breakfast after a night of passion :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Im the fu**ing toro lol
> 
> Breakfast after a night of passion :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:
> 
> View attachment 127539


 You let me down - and yourself. You don't even make the icecream? Where do you work, nando's? lol. Next you will be saying you drink wine from screw tops. :thumb

Anyway spill the beans - did you pick him up in a bar, or pay for his company?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

sammym said:


> You let me down - and yourself. You don't even make the icecream? Where do you work, nando's? lol. Next you will be saying you drink wine from screw tops. :thumb
> 
> Anyway spill the beans - did you pick him up in a bar, or pay for his company?


 Ain't got ice cream machine at my new home

I meet her in this home and I'm still here LOL

She is lovely and cares about me so I'll stick around :thumb


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> *Im the fu**ing toro* lol
> 
> Breakfast after a night of passion :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:
> 
> View attachment 127539


 Always thought there was something fishy about you.......


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Ain't got ice cream machine at my new home
> 
> I meet her in this home and I'm still here LOL
> 
> She is lovely and cares about me so I'll stick around :thumb


 Lol - a man after my own heart. When i first slept with my current gf I ended up staying with her for 4 days before going home. Some people do the whole playing it cool - I did the whole having loads of sex.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

And tiramisu for latter :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Chicken satay in pitta @MissMartinez

You would like the sauce

And a beer


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> That's just mean ...
> 
> I've never tried beef Wellington either and I really want to :angry: don't know any restaurant that makes it


 I'll show you best way to do it


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Chicken satay in pitta @MissMartinez
> 
> You would like the sauce
> 
> ...


 You can do better mate. We want to see a traditional Spanish dish and a better beer.... Mahou, draught Mahou, cold as the heart of a wh*re...


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Goranchero said:


> You can do better mate. We want to see a traditional Spanish dish and a better beer.... Mahou, draught Mahou, cold as the heart of a wh*re...


 I made 2 tortillas on Sunday

Disappeared before could take a picture 

View attachment 127689


View attachment 127690


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

90kg this morning

I want to get leaner next 4 weeks

I'll up my Training ...cardio and less food :whistling:


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

looking good. Are your 6ft?

Becks is s**t beer

was the hulla hoop a good bang?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

UlsterRugby said:


> looking good. Are your 6ft?
> 
> Becks is s**t beer
> 
> was the hulla hoop a good bang?


 Yep 6ft

Beck's was left from birthday party

She is ... still here :whistling:


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Yep 6ft
> 
> Beck's was left from birthday party
> 
> She is ... still here :whistling:


 proper mans height

had a party last week so ill be on left over jack and guinness all weekend

she looks the type eager to please


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

UlsterRugby said:


> proper mans height
> 
> had a party last week so ill be on left over jack and guinness all weekend
> 
> she looks the type eager to please


 No midget here

They are all hard work mate


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Tuna salad beetroot and mozzarella


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Living the dream :thumb


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

6 pack in 4 weeks

View attachment DSC_0119.JPG


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Lunch in the sun


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> 6 pack in 4 weeks
> 
> View attachment 128048


 That is disturbing....


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> That is disturbing....


 Bet your Mrs like it 

Mine love it lol


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Bet your Mrs like it
> 
> Mine love it lol


 No Mrs currently, my Dog is panting heavily though....


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> No Mrs currently, my Dog is panting heavily though....


 Come to London I'll sort out someone nice for you

Waste of test and Tren lol


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Come to London I'll sort out someone nice for you
> 
> Waste of test and Tren lol


 If it's a bloke I will be very upset.....


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> If it's a bloke I will be very upset.....


 I won't judge you mate...I'm cool dude


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> If it's a bloke I will be very upset.....


 And you've already god a dog so it would be waste of fuel to go all that way for beasty.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> I won't judge you mate...I'm cool dude


 lol

Just bring me @superpube in a sexy little dress...... all I need.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

sammym said:


> And you've already god a dog so it would be waste of fuel to go all that way for beasty.


 It makes sense, but then again I can always take the dog with me............


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

This is my hula-hoop teacher

And I got it but no as sexy as her


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

View attachment VID_20160605_170518.3gp


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

3 weeks to go :whistling:


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> 3 weeks to go :whistling:
> 
> View attachment 128355


 Lean, mean, hula hoop machine....


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> 3 weeks to go :whistling:
> 
> View attachment 128355


 Starting to look skinny man, eat, otherwise @superpube will get bigger than you.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Goranchero said:


> Starting to look skinny man, eat, otherwise @superpube will get bigger than you.


 I've tried 3 edits, nothing I can do is as funny as your post

Or harsh. Poor fannyman.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Goranchero said:


> Starting to look skinny man, eat, otherwise @superpube will get bigger than you.


 He fu**ing wish 

Bigger is no always better you know ???

That's my summer body mate...women love it :thumb


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> This is my hula-hoop teacher
> 
> And I got it but no as sexy as her
> 
> ...


 go on fran :thumbup1:


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> View attachment 128183


 That's even sexier than your missus doing it


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

The Tren pump 

View attachment 128412


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Cook this 2 yesterday 

Pea soup

Sea trout and fennel salad


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Cook this 2 yesterday
> 
> Pea soup
> 
> ...


 You have done it so well mate. Top work


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

looking well bro - put that trouser snake away though


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Frandeman said:


> This is my hula-hoop teacher
> 
> And I got it but no as sexy as her
> 
> ...


 Bloody hell, I take a look sat your journal and see those socks n sandals combination.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Bloody hell, I take a look sat your journal and see those socks n sandals combination.


 Trying to create a new trend :thumb


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Cook this 2 yesterday
> 
> Pea soup
> 
> ...


 Did you wash your hands?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Goranchero said:


> Did you wash your hands?


 Only before touching my dick as

I don't want to get anything


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

HOW THE **** have i only just seen these, "SHAKES HEAD IN DISAPPOINTMENT"


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

herc said:


> looking well bro - put that trouser snake away though


 In the summer just wants to go out


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> In the summer just wants to go out


 Pretty sure a few of the lads on here will get it out for ya


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

View attachment DSC_0869.JPG


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> View attachment 132275


 Have you got a semi?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> Have you got a semi?


 Always


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Always


 f**k, that made me laugh.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Always


 Thats him fully stimulated mate, I was taking the pic HAHAHAHA


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

arcticfox said:


> Thats him fully stimulated mate, I was taking the pic HAHAHAHA


 Photographer was hot :thumb


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Photographer was hot :thumb


 AGREED HEHE


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Pump after 14 hours in my kitchen :thumb


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

How long you been on for now mate and how much longer you planning on staying on. Great knick BTW


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> How long you been on for now mate and how much longer you planning on staying on. Great knick BTW


 October last year after coming off for 6 weeks for bloods

Will do the same this year :thumb


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> October last year after coming off for 6 weeks for bloods
> 
> Will do the same this year [IMG alt=":thumb" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.1/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_thumbup.gif&key=3cd28e15909dc292cef90997b74d15d00d6732604c30812dfb88a3e6ec03c285[/IMG]


 You've been blasting for nearly 10 months, wow. Thought I was being ott doing 18 weeks lol.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> You've been blasting for nearly 10 months, wow. Thought I was being ott doing 18 weeks lol.


 No blasting

Done 3 months test deca

Then straight 4 months test Tren clen

Cruising now for summer


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> No blasting
> 
> Done 3 months test deca
> 
> ...


 What you cruising on?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

superpube said:


> What you cruising on?


 Same as he's cruising on now. Haha.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

superpube said:


> What you cruising on?


 125 e5d of test E :thumb


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Parmesan and tomato scones


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Bolognese and chick pea curry :thumb


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

And eating this right now


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> Does not look like bolognese/10


 Will do later 

Eating this one now :thumb


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> It looks nice but the meat portion sizes are very disappointing


 Packing more meat than you can see :thumb


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> Does not look like bolognese/10


 It does now :thumb

I cooked the meat for 6 hours yesterday :whistling:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> Would cry if I asked for bolognese and I got that sorry!
> 
> You really need to up your meat game :whistling:
> 
> ...


 Longer cooked more flavour....

And you need to sear your meat first

Bloody amateurs :thumb :thumb :thumb


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> You don't need to cos u put Feck all in :lol: bloody peas in bolognese :icon_frown:


 And carrots and celery :thumb

Is about flavour at the end of the day lol


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> Most important part of a meal


 Dessert is more important


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> That's what herbs spices and garlic is for!


 But does it looks as good as this

Homemade kebab

Garlic coriander bread :whistling:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> No my bolognese doesn't look like that ha ha
> 
> I'm more concerned with taste than how food looks though. Can look like muck and taste great and will be eaten, if it tastes like muck and looks good it won't get eaten!
> 
> Would definitely eat that though I know it would taste nice!


 Finger licking good :whistling:

I'm making dessert now :thumb


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

For all of you on a diet


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> Most important part of a man


 I think we can all agree on that meat related factoid.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Breakfast this morning


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

And this for later :thumb :thumb :thumb


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

What is that second pic of? I can't tell, is it tiramisu? Durrrr......

lim not a dessert lover particularly, but I love creme caramel...mmmmmm.....

morning by way. I was just having a quick skim round before I trot down the coast for a loooong wander pre brekkie. Have a great Sunday.....and morning to Miss M too.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Oh dear, just noted this convo was 3july....durrr and double durrrr....ooop? So sorry....sigh....I just can't seem to help myself....but....but.....you commented a few moments ago, so...so.....u still luv me right? :huh:

View attachment 132846


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Flubs said:


> Oh dear, just noted this convo was 3july....durrr and double durrrr....ooop? So sorry....sigh....I just can't seem to help myself....but....but.....you commented a few moments ago, so...so.....u still luv me right? :huh:
> 
> View attachment 132846


 Always and forever :thumb

White chocolate tiramisu

Other one is chocolate brownies


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Breakfast this morning
> 
> View attachment 132844


 Come with me to Black Sea. I have people for grill, but desserts are sorely missing.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Goranchero said:


> Come with me to Black Sea. I have people for grill, but desserts are sorely missing.


 Don't eat desserts normally

But this weed give me a sweet tooth :whistling:


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Don't eat desserts normally
> 
> But this weed give me a sweet tooth :whistling:
> 
> View attachment 132848


 Does not fit my macros, I'll stick with simple carbs and saturated fats.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Goranchero said:


> Does not fit my macros, I'll stick with simple carbs and saturated fats.


 I'm off to play tennis high in a bit :thumb :thumb :thumb

Great for cardio LOL


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Eggs royale before hollandaise


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

After :thumb


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> After :thumb
> 
> View attachment 132850


 :drool:


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> After :thumb
> 
> View attachment 132850


 Is that a pube on the left plate?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

just flicking through and I'm in for the food porn


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

superpube said:


> Is that a pube on the left plate?


 It's a Superpube :thumb


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Dai Jones said:


> just flicking through and I'm in for the sexy spaniard porn


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> It's a Superpube :thumb


 You wish. Its tiny!


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

superpube said:


> You wish. Its tiny!


 Above uk average


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Goranchero said:


> Come with me to Black Sea. I have people for grill, but desserts are sorely missing.





superpube said:


> You wish. Its tiny!


 After eating all this


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Still looking like this.. 

View attachment DSC_0949.JPG


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> After eating all this
> 
> View attachment 132952
> 
> ...


 Pfft, haute cuisine. Make something more... Spanish. Crema Catalana.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Goranchero said:


> Pfft, haute cuisine. Make something more... Spanish. Crema Catalana.


 I'll make some this weekend then


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> After eating all this
> 
> View attachment 132952
> 
> ...


 What we got here?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## Golden_balls (May 16, 2016)

superpube said:


> What we got here?


 Lime basil cheescake

PinaColada

Deep fried chocolate foundant :whistling:

New job is going well


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Goranchero said:


> . Spanish. Crema Catalana.


 I went to the music festival in Barcelona couple of years ago, and it was wonderful, exciting, emotional.....my fave things, food, dancing, music of all kinds, fireworks, the lot! You mentioning cream Catalans reminded me of when I walked into a bunch of people dancing in the proper Catalan style, all in a circle, grans, grand ads, children, mum, dads, an old boy dressed in a proper full on suit took my hand and showed me how to dance, and then introduced me to his family and I joined them for more dancing and food. One of my truly memorable happy times.

hummmmm......all that from a mention of crema Catalan....haha..... :whistling: durrr..


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Flubs said:


> I went to the music festival in Barcelona couple of years ago, and it was wonderful, exciting, emotional.....my fave things, food, dancing, music of all kinds, fireworks, the lot! You mentioning cream Catalans reminded me of when I walked into a bunch of people dancing in the proper Catalan style, all in a circle, grans, grand ads, children, mum, dads, an old boy dressed in a proper full on suit took my hand and showed me how to dance, and then introduced me to his family and I joined them for more dancing and food. One of my truly memorable happy times.
> 
> hummmmm......all that from a mention of crema Catalan....haha..... :whistling: durrr..


 We do know how to party :thumb


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Frandeman said:


> We do know how to party :thumb


 Yes, it was fab, but I was really moved by some of the beautiful displays, soooo beautiful.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Flubs said:


> Yes, it was fab, but I was really moved by some of the beautiful displays, soooo beautiful.


 Everything under the sun looks better  

Glad you enjoyed


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I just had this


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

And this :thumb


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Refusing to make Crema Catalana is like not knowing the words of Torito Guapo when held at gunpoint by a private detective in Marbella.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I need to eat less as im getting fat before holiday :thumb


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

@myprotein.co.uk mojitos lol :clap:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

And this what should look like


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Tasting food today

Trio of chocolate and berrys


----------



## raja16 (Jan 29, 2015)

Superb progress and the whole thread is full of mouth watering dishes. Keep the great work going sir.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Frandeman said:


> Tasting food today
> 
> Trio of chocolate and berrys
> 
> ...


 Ohhhhhhh myeeeeeeeeeeeeee...................


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Frandeman said:


> I need to eat less as im getting fat before holiday :thumb
> 
> View attachment 133539


 You look very good in this one I think......but.....but.....you look very good in the other one too.....hummmmm.....dilemma......nope! Good in both....but that choc and berry......mmmm......mmmmmmmmm.........and I'm not keen on chocolate at all but the look of that is beautiful.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Tasting food today
> 
> Trio of chocolate and berrys
> 
> ...


 Holy s**t


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

superpube said:


> Holy s**t


 And i need 300 plates looling like that...

Cant drink for few days lol


----------



## FF03STY (Aug 2, 2016)

great progress but I must admit my favourite thing was the cooking! I saw your a chef did you do them all yourself? looks bloody amazing most of it!!


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

FF03STY said:


> great progress but I must admit my favourite thing was the cooking! I saw your a chef did you do them all yourself? looks bloody amazing most of it!!


 All of it mate :thumb


----------



## FF03STY (Aug 2, 2016)

is your restaurant close to Yorkshire by chance ?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Chiling the f**k out today :thumb


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

After yesterday's party 

View attachment 134025


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> After yesterday's party
> 
> View attachment 134025


 So did you?


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Can't tell who is more wasted


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> After yesterday's party
> 
> View attachment 134025


 lol WTF!?


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> After yesterday's party
> 
> View attachment 134025


 Carne, mucha carne...


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> So did you?


 No my Mrs was there





superpube said:


> Can't tell who is more wasted


 She was at that time lol



Yes said:


> lol WTF!?


 I thou you was open minded 



Goranchero said:


> Carne, mucha carne...


 Good for a roast?


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> After yesterday's party
> 
> View attachment 134025


 Bulking huh?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I made this last night

White and dark chocolate mousse

Chocolate peanut brownies

Chocolate peanut all brawn clusters

Breakfast sorted :thumb


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> No my Mrs was there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hog roast..... I like my bitches crispy.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> I made this last night
> 
> White and dark chocolate mousse
> 
> ...


 Send the leftovers by DPD.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> After yesterday's party
> 
> View attachment 134025


 @HDU with a wig


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> I made this last night
> 
> White and dark chocolate mousse
> 
> ...


 3 mousses? So your new friend stayed the night?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

superpube said:


> 3 mousses? So your new friend stayed the night?


 No she didn't lol

One is more than enough mate


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Same weight both pictures

I'm doing alright


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Michelin food bitches :thumb

View attachment VID_20160811_140623.3gp


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Considering the serving sizes you don't even need the tren to lean out. Haute cuisine...


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Goranchero said:


> Considering the serving sizes you don't even need the tren to lean out. Haute cuisine...


 Each component is cooked separetly to perfection mate...


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Each component is cooked separetly to perfection mate...


 Good pig needs a full bucket.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Lovin this


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Michelin food bitches :thumb
> 
> View attachment 134183
> 
> ...


 Awesome


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Best part of the job

I get to eat it all


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> View attachment 134379


 Beautiful !!!

But where is the food !?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Yes said:


> Beautiful !!!
> 
> But where is the food !?


 You pay for the looks

Its for vegans anyway


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> You pay for the looks
> 
> Its for vegans anyway


 You used the "V" word, now go wash out your mouth.....and post some food for guys who's appetite is stimulated by aas! Meat! and Carbs! Not rabbit food


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> View attachment 134384


 What is it?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

UK2USA said:


> What is it?


 Free from everything dish

Gluten free dairy free egg free

vegan s**t 

A herbs polenta.. Grilled aubergine... Ratatouille..Confite tomatoes and a tomato consommé ... With polenta crisp


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> Free from everything dish
> 
> Gluten free dairy free egg free
> 
> ...


 Love that Disney movie Ratatouille......


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

I think its time you got drunk, high, made a mess in the kitchen, got fired and found a new post at a posh grill restaurant.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Free from everything dish
> 
> Gluten free dairy free egg free
> 
> ...


 What's going on with all this vegan bollocks man?



Goranchero said:


> I think its time you got drunk, high, made a mess in the kitchen, got fired and found a new post at a posh grill restaurant.


 Agreed!


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

BBQ tonight


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Current condition eating what the f**k I want still


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> BBQ tonight
> 
> View attachment 134961


 Finally some real food. :thumb :beer: :thumb


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Current condition eating what the f**k I want still
> 
> View attachment 134962


 This is the before pic, fatty?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

superpube said:


> This is the before pic, fatty?


 Do you even lift?


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Do you even lift?


 Shirts mostly


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Current condition eating what the f**k I want still [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.1/bmi/s3.amazonaws.com/ukmuscle.ips/emoticons/default_ohmy.png&key=ac19e3b7eecb1c2688a20c9303d82d92f93d4000a0c8a72eb9c22d26130442f5[/IMG]
> 
> View attachment 134962


 Are you lean yet?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> Are you lean yet?


 I'm on the supermodel diet

Coke. vodka and cigarettes :thumb


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> I'm on the supermodel diet
> 
> Coke. vodka and cigarettes [IMG alt=":thumb" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.2/bmi/s3.amazonaws.com/ukmuscle.ips/emoticons/default_thumbup.gif&key=69caedd664e0c29adf030593f51383081c409d29625fa1545374444bc66bd2af[/IMG]


 As long as you throw up at the end you know the diet is working,


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I eat it all :thumb


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

New dishes


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> New dishes
> 
> View attachment 135100
> 
> ...


 Would eat/10


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Today's special :thumb


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

what am I looking at, apart from steak?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Dai Jones said:


> what am I looking at, apart from steak?


 Beetroot hummus

Balsamic beetroots

Baby carrots

Rainbow chard grilled lemon dressing

Vietnamese dressing

Sweet sour rump steak

Crostini and coriander cress :thumb 15$


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

sweet sour rump steak :drool:


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Today's special :thumb
> 
> View attachment 135190


 The bread, is that sourdough dehydrated?

Had bread like it a few times recently

It's not normal bread


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

superpube said:


> The bread, is that sourdough dehydrated?
> 
> Had bread like it a few times recently
> 
> It's not normal bread


 Yep

I don't make pub food mate :thumb


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Yep
> 
> I don't make pub food mate :thumb


 You should try I reckon you'd be ok at it lol


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

superpube said:


> You should try I reckon you'd be ok at it lol


 f**k that... no skills involve in cooking that s**t . 

.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

superpube said:


> You should try I reckon you'd be ok at it lol


 f**k that... no skills involve in cooking that s**t . 

.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> f**k that... no skills involve in cooking that s**t .
> 
> .


 Either get smaller plates or increase serving sizes.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Goranchero said:


> Either get smaller plates or increase serving sizes.


 I don't feed the masses

Only the privilege ones


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> I don't feed sensible people
> 
> Only the silly ones


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

WTF is that


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Dai Jones said:


> WTF is that


 Magic.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Dai Jones said:


> WTF is that


 Fennel calipos

With liquid nitrogen :thumb


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Where are you working now?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Frandeman said:


> Fennel calipos
> 
> With liquid nitrogen :thumb


 cool :thumbup1:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

superpube said:


> Where are you working now?


 Events

Weekends off


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Events
> 
> Weekends off


 Result!


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Christmas coming early this year

Bulking start this weekend

Test Deca Dbol and Anadrol lol

All Geneza of course

And All the gear 60% discounted :thumb


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Gainzz, gaainzz...


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Christmas coming early this year
> 
> Bulking start this weekend
> 
> ...


 Thats the first photo you've posted in here in a long time that isn't food or female

And I am dissapointed.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

superpube said:


> Thats the first photo you've posted in here in a long time that isn't food or female
> 
> And I am dissapointed.


 No true 

I posted drugs pictures too

Only buy gear once a year lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Frandeman said:


> Christmas coming early this year
> 
> Bulking start this weekend
> 
> ...


 Greedy!


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Christmas coming early

Japanese knife limited edition worth 300£

fu**ing love it


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Christmas coming early
> 
> Japanese knife limited edition worth 300£
> 
> ...


 Dont get shredded, its bulking season for you.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Goranchero said:


> Dont get shredded, its bulking season for you.


 Nearly 100 kg. ...my fu**ing cloths don't fit anymore


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Christmas coming early
> 
> Japanese knife limited edition worth 300£
> 
> ...


 Folded steel....... I bet it cut's like a razor. I hope you hone it properly.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> Folded steel....... I bet it cut's like a razor. I hope you hone it properly.


 56 layers of best steel one over the other ..

Like a samurai sword mate...dosent get better than that

I just shave my arm with it... 

Has 2 before and lost my knive case once I got really f**ked on drugs lol


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> 56 layers of best steel one over the other ..
> 
> Like a samurai sword mate...dosent get better than that
> 
> ...


 fu**ing gutted mate. I would have been pissed with that, you grow attached to them after a while, my old set got stolen by an old housemate, had a nice Henckels standard chef knife in there too, fu**ing gutted.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> fu**ing gutted mate. I would have been pissed with that, you grow attached to them after a while, my old set got stolen by an old housemate, had a nice Henckels standard chef knife in there too, fu**ing gutted.


 Felt like an idiot 

Henckels are good blades...got a filleting one...

Didn't knew you can cook... women love that too


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Felt like an idiot
> 
> Henckels are good blades...got a filleting one...
> 
> Didn't knew you can cook... women love that too


 Used to work as a Chef, not quite your level though. 

I'm not up to the Michelin standard mate, my presentation is shocking. :lol:


----------



## mmichael (Dec 7, 2014)

I took your advice Frandeman on GP products a while back. Man....

Let me tell u about them, they are some true bunk BS I ever ran.

12 weeks of 750 test e, tren ace 400 and.. I even ordered the Oxys and Dbol and ran them back to back cause I felt nothing from them.

When I ran a diff Lab oxys later on, I really felt it. Waited 3 weeks for that gear, super excited all to lead to 12 weeks of gaining from BF than muscle because of that trash. I feel bad that u bought that picture above.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

mmichael said:


> I took your advice Frandeman on GP products a while back. Man....
> 
> Let me tell u about them, they are some true bunk BS I ever ran.
> 
> ...


 Working for me mate 

Did you bought from naps?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Dinner tonight

Cream cheese smoked salmon tarama caviar white truffles


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Duck potato manchego salad


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Foie gras


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> Christmas coming early
> 
> Japanese knife limited edition worth 300£
> 
> ...


 hope it was a present and you didnt pay £300 for it , you can get one for $150

http://japanesechefsknife.com/SHIKILimitedEdition.html#SHIKIDamascusLimitedEdition

nice damascus blade


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

aqualung said:


> hope it was a present and you didnt pay £300 for it , you can get one for $150
> 
> http://japanesechefsknife.com/SHIKILimitedEdition.html#SHIKIDamascusLimitedEdition
> 
> nice damascus blade


 Got this one too :whistling:


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> Got this one too :whistling:
> 
> View attachment 138161


 very nice , at least you have a valid excuse if going to work carrying them - having one strapped to your back on a night on the town wont go down well though : )


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

100 kgs

fat :whistling:


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> 100 kgs
> 
> fat :whistling:
> 
> View attachment 138175


 Broken link? Or maybe you're too fat for my internet browser.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Goranchero said:


> Broken link? Or maybe you're too fat for my internet browser.


 You too fast 

Like this picture more lol


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Mate dadbod is still in, no reason to hide the waistline under a loose shirt.


----------

